# looking for boar



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey all, I am looking for anyone that has any locations as to where they have spotted wild boar and would like to help a fellow hunter with some info. Any land owners looking to rid themselves of these animals I would be more than happy to help and give done of the processed meat


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope you can find one, I would love to hear the results if you do.

I have been hunting SE Ohio for over 40 years and I've never seen one, seen any sign of one or know anyone that has ever seen one.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've heard of sightings and dead ones turning up at killbuck marsh near Wooster. I also hear of em own south mostly but I think they stay mostly nocturnal, otherwise I'd think you'd have a lot more sightings. You'd prob have to bait em and hunt at night. They also have ranches that do hog hunts in central and southern ohio. Let us know how you do out there. If you're serious about it, I'd head down to GA, FL, or TX or any of the states in that area and bag yuh a biggen. Good luck!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here snipe, snipe snipe


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

There were a few running in Pike county....a couple of us heard them and there was a single sighting from a tree stand while deer hunting. This is remote country for OH. However it was later discovered they weren't "natural"; rather there is a game farm within a few miles of bird flight through mostly wooded land and they were "escapes". I heard them myself bow hunting there move through in the dark early morning...felt kind of stupid honestly because we believed they were wild for a period of time

I have seen a few pictures on the internet of hogs supposdly taken around Ironton last year.....but who knows where the pictures and hogs actually came from?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Farm bred hogs can become wild (hair, tusks, etc.) VERY quick when they escape and are introduced to the wilderness. This might account for sightings... escaped farm pigs turned wild


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

According to the ODNR they are in Vinton County. They are supposed to be in Wayne National Forest.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Brother in law and the guy he hunts with both got one in Vinton last year during Deer gun season. A boar and sow running together.

Brother in law has never gotten a deer, but he got that piggy.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

I had one (medium size) come running right under my tree stand during deer gun two years ago. It happened so fast that by the time I realized it was a pig and legal it was too late. Deer drivers must have pushed it to me from neighboring property. On the Hocking/Vinton County line.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Hope you can find one, I would love to hear the results if you do.
> 
> I have been hunting SE Ohio for over 40 years and I've never seen one, seen any sign of one or know anyone that has ever seen one.


That's like my BIl. He's been hunting the same piece of property in SE Ohio for about 40 years. Has never seen a pig nor any sign of one. I've been hunting with him for about the last 7 or 8 years, same thing!

Do I believe there are some wild (gone feral) pigs somewhere in Ohio? Yes, indeed! It would be hard to believe otherwise. Do I believe they are wide spread, NO! I believe that their populations are rather small and confined to specific areas. 

Do I believe that, when found, these populations should be wiped out? OH, YES INDEED!!!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

OrangeMilk said:


> Brother in law and the guy he hunts with both got one in Vinton last year during Deer gun season. A boar and sow running together.
> 
> Brother in law has never gotten a deer, but he got that piggy.


haha i was about to post that im fairly sure i work with your brother in law.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Acctully he is my Brother in laws brother, but I grew up with him so whatever.

yeah if he lives in Summit Station, then that would be Mitch.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep I know Mitch that was a monster 200 and some pounds he was bummed about not shooting a deer we told him that was a much bigger accomplishment


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

There was a big one shot two days ago in Lorain county. Pictures are on the Camx facebook page.


----------

